# Webkit-gtk browsers freezing

## Catanduva

Every webkit-gtk browser freezes here.

I surf the web for a time and depending on the link i click or how many tabs i got, the browser freezes and i get a black screen in it. When i hover the mouse on the black screen i can see the mouse pointer change, but the browser remains black.

Sometimes i can press Ctrl+ZZ (to save the session and quit in dwb) and reopen it again and continue in the same session, but most of the times i have to kill it.

It happens in dwb, jumanji, luakit, surf and so on.

Happens in my new i5 and happened too in the old Athlon X2.

Someone knows what this is about?

It forces me to go back with firefox+vimperator, which i hate. I love dwb and still try to keep with it even with this problem, but it's starting to get on my nerves. I lost nearly 10 tabs with things i needed to read.

Right now the browser is frozen and i opened another instance to write this topic and this new instance is working fine side by side (literally, with a tiling window manager) with the frozen one.

----------

